

Best way to hurt Mastercard and Visa: pay with cash whenever you can - twapi
http://twitter.com/ottodv/status/12637397661515776

======
maximilianburke
The alternative, cash, cheques, and debit cards, are just so inconvenient. My
bank absolutely takes me to the cleaners for fees when I use my debit card and
cheques, not to mention the hassle of actually having a chequebook handy.

I really dislike carrying cash, too. Several months ago I had my locker broken
into at the swimming pool and had around $100 stolen from my wallet. It was
easy enough to cancel my credit cards, have any unauthorized charges reversed,
and have them re-issued, but the cash was as good as gone.

And mail order without credit cards? Forget it!

------
bakbak
OR use any other credit card (AMEX, Diners Club etc.) to bring profit down of
visa and mc ..

------
cmer
Or just pay your bill when it comes so you don't pay them interests

~~~
Archaeum
They still take a cut from the merchants for each transaction--though it's a
good start, and living debt free is great.

